# Long or short?



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

How can you tell if a kitten will have long hair? I know I got Beaver about the age of the two I have now, about 5 weeks, and his hair was much different than theirs. The female has like a thick fury wisp of fur from her cheeks and ears that's pretty long but about the same body fur as Beaver, who was very fluffy, he turned out to be short hair. The male's hair is much longer than the female's. I can really tell especially when I'm blowing him dry because the dryer parts the fur. Anyone have any clues to figure this out before they are adopted, like at 8 weeks I think- so I still have 3 weeks with them. I wouldn't want to place a long haired kitty with someone who doesn't like long hair or visa versa. I'm not thinking personal preference as in looks, though some people might really want to know because of that, but long hair takes more maintanance, so you wouldn't want to pair a kitty with someone who maybe physically, like elderly adopters, or time wise take care of hair like that. Any thoughts? If you want to see pictures, I have a thread in "meet my kitty" called The Foster Bottle Babies and even recently added two more pics at the end. Thanks for any help.
Amber


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Pictures would help, but even so it can be very hard to tell with kittens. Their "kitten coat" is something that they will grow out of.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, Well. I thought maybe somehow I could tell. Here's some pictures anyway, just in case they help.

Cookie that long face fur on her cheeks. She won't sit stil like her brother and this is the best shot I could get of it, you can kind of see it...









And here's Cream. It's hard to tell length on him too in pictures, since it's so fluffy, it just makes him look bigger, but...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I guess I feel like both of them will turn out to be shorthaired...but then again the pictures aren't that detailed so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd say they're shorthaired. They look a bit like my black female when she was a baby. I though she would turn out to be longhaired, but I was wrong:


----------



## Maxor (Nov 14, 2005)

The brown one definately looks like he's going to be short haired. The other I don't know could go either way.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Which one is the brown one? lol They are black/white and orange/white.


----------

